# One and Done Candidates for 2006 Draft



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Contrary to popular opinion, it is both rare and very difficult to be a one and done player in today's NCAA. 

Last year there was only one freshman drafted, Marvin Williams. 

The year before that, we had Luol Deng and Kris Humphries drafted in the lottery, and Ariza going in the 2nd round. 

The year before that, we had Melo and Bosh going 3rd and 4th. 

DraftExpress currently only has ONE freshman being projected to go in the 1st round next year, Brandon Rush. He is a little different than your typical frosh since he is already 20 years old right now. 

Who are some other realistic candidates to go this year and why?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Shawne Williams, Julian Wright, Josh McRoberts


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Brandon Rush


----------



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

Diaz, the most talented player in the nation


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

j0se said:


> Diaz, the most talented player in the nation


 Umm....he's a Junior.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Bradon Rush for sure. If Julian Wright has a good year, he's gone.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

j0se said:


> Diaz, the most talented player in the nation



what is your deal with Diaz? This is the third post that I see you praising Diaz. Just kind of courious.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KJay said:


> Bradon Rush for sure. If Julian Wright has a good year, he's gone.


I doubt Wright. Rush is a good chance but of course this is October, wait until April/May for sure.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Rush is the only guy I can see at that this point.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wright?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Not many becuase they got wiped out in this years draft. But the 2007 draft should have more.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Brandon Rush
and
Taylor Hansbouro.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brandon rush .


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I see Brandon Rush as the only freshman to come out next year. Wright might, but it will most likely be better for him if he stays in school.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont believe it but they say Tasmin Mitchell for LSU will score more points than Glen Davis or Brandon Bass did when they were freshman. Brady is singing his praises heavily. 

If he puts up numbers near the 20's he could jump because LSU's schedule is pretty good this year...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Brandon Rush
> and
> Taylor Hansbouro.


any relation to tyler hansbrough. i think what happens with some of these guys is they get to college and scouts find out they arent quite what they're cracked up to be just yet. i dont see anyone out there that should be thinking of jumping this year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> what is your deal with Diaz? This is the third post that I see you praising Diaz. Just kind of courious.


Best player you and half the country never heard of, mostly because he plays in South Beach. You'll hear plenty about him this year. The kid could have came out last year. Wouldn't have been a lotto pick or anything, but he's sensational. Strong, fast, quick, a scorer, etc. He'll make some NBA team very happy.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He's talented, but isn't very disciplined in his play and plays very "streetballish"


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> He's talented, but isn't very disciplined in his play and plays very "streetballish"


which makes him a prime candidate for the NBA


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

HeinzGuderian said:


> He's talented, but isn't very disciplined in his play and plays very "streetballish"


Well he's only played basketball for about 5 years roughly, and before that he was a "Star" Jr VolleyBall player in Puerto Rico.......So he still has a lot of potential that hasn't been tapped into yet on the baskeball court and to me he has huge upside........I just feel sorry for him playing at Miami this year (since he could've declared last yr for the draft instead of returning for his Jr yr) because they have nobody worth a D.... playing in their front court, and you can't win consistantly playing outside inside (You need the beef inside) ......It's going to be a long season for The "U" in the Acc this year.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

TM said:


> which makes him a prime candidate for the NBA


Speaking of the NBA I think if Diaz can get drafted by a team that plays an uptempo style like the Suns,Nets,Mavs,Kings come to mind I think he'd flurrish coming off the bench providing instant energy, and offense......Similiar to Ben Gordan in Chicago if given the oppurtunity during his rookie year......By the way I'm a Nets Fan (if u couldn't tell) so I'm hoping he's a sleeper come draft night, and falls :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shawne Williams obviously. He's a 20 year old freshman and he was in Rudy Gay's HS class (2004). One and done.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Shawne Williams and Brandon Rush


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

brandon rush will be drafted if he single handedly brings kansas into the ncaa tournament otherwise no freshman is ready


----------

